# List of Currently Available HighCRI, Neutral, & Warm LED Lights



## TyJo (Oct 30, 2011)

The term “neutral” and “warm” can be subjective, manufacturer description will be used along with color temperature and/or tint bin when provided. Color temperatures and/or CRI ratings may vary since average/maximum/minimum ratings may be used.

*4sevens*
- High CRI Preon 1: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- High CRI Preon 2: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark 123: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark 123 2​: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark Mini 123: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark Mini CR2: High CRI (85+) Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Maelstrom X7: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Preon 2: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark 1232​: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark 1232​ Tactical: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark 1232 ​Turbo X: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Quark AA2​: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark AA2​ Tactical: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark Mini AA2​: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark Mini 123: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Neutral-white Quark MiniX 123: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Quark X 1232​: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Quark X 1232​ Tactical: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Quark X AA2​: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Quark X AA2​ Tactical: Neutral Cree XM-L

*Armytek*
- Predator: 3000K High CRI (90) Cree XP-G
- Predator: 4000K Neutral Cree XP-G

*Dereelight*
- D26 300 lumens series (Drop In): Neutral Warm White Cree XP-E, 4A Tint Bin
- P60 700 lumens XM-L series (Drop In): Neutral Warm White Cree XM-L (T6 efficiency bin)
- P60 700 lumens XM-L series (Drop In): Warm White Cree XM-L (T3 efficiency bin)

*Eagletac*
- M2XC4: Neutral Cree XP-E
- M2SC4: Neutral Cree MC-E
- P20A2 MKII: Neutral Cree XP-E Tint Bin 5A

*Fenix*
- E21 Neutral White: Neutral Cree XP-E
- LD25: 4000K Neutral Cree XP-G
- LD40: Neutral Cree XP-G

*HDS Systems*
- EDC-E1S-Hcri: 3700K 90 CRI

*Jetbeam*
- BC40 Neutral: 4750K Neutral Cree XM-L
- PA40 Neutral: 4750K Neutral Cree XM-L

*Lumintop*
- P16 Neutral: Neutral White Cree XP-G
- P1A Neutral: Neutral White Cree XP-G
- P1C Neutral: Neutral White Cree XP-G
- P2A Neutral: Neutral White Cree XP-G
- P2C Neutral: Neutral White Cree XP-G
- TD15X Neutral: Neutral White Cree XM-L 5C tint bin

*Lumens Factory*
- D26 3 mode (Drop In): 2600-3200K 90 CRI Warm White HighCRI Cree XPG
- D26 Single mode (Drop In): 2600-3200K 90 CRI Warm White HighCRI Cree XPG

*Malkoff Devices* (turn key/entire lights are available, contact dealers/manufacturer for details)
- M60N (Drop In): Neutral Cree XR-E
- M60NF (Drop In): Neutral Cree XR-E
- M61N (Drop In): Neutral Cree XP-G
- M61NL (Drop In): Neutral Cree XP-G
- M61NLL (Drop In): Neutral Cree XP-G
- M61W (Drop In): 3700K 80CRI Cree XP-G
- M61WL (Drop In): 3700K 80CRI Cree XP-G
- M61WLL (Drop In): 3700K 80CRI Cree XP-G
- M91W (Drop In): 3500K 80CRI Cree XM-L (limited or no availability)

*McGizmo*
‑ Haiku: HighCRI Nichia 119T
- Mule: HighCRI Nichia 119T
- Sundrop: Nichia 083

*Peak*
- Eiger: 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- El Capitan: 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- First Responder (special order): 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- Logan: 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- Night Patrol 300 (special order): 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- Search and Rescue 450 (special order): 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI
- Volcan: 3000K Cree XPG Warm/Neutral White 85 CRI

*Romisen*
- several offerings? (if someone wants to provide a current list I’ll insert it)

*Shiningbeam*
- I-mini Neutral White: Neutral Cree XP-G, 3B Tint Bin
- Spark Neutral White: Neutral Cree XP-G, 3B Tint Bin

*SolarForce*
- Warm P4 (Drop In): Warm “Yellow light” Cree XR-E

*Spark*
- SD52-NW (Headlamp): Neutral Cree XM-L
- SD6-460NW (Headlamp): Neutral Cree XM-L
- SL5-190NW: Neutral Cree XM-L
- SL6-740NW: Neutral Cree XM-L
- SL6S-740NW: Neutral Cree XM-L
- ST5-190NW (Headlamp): Neutral Cree XM-L
- ST6-200NW (Headlamp): Neutral Cree XP-E
- ST6-460NW (Headlamp): Neutral Cree XM-L

*Sunwayman*
- M20C Neutral: Neutral Cree XM-L
- V10R Neutral: Neutral Cree XM-L

*Surefire*
- Minimus Vision (headlamp): "warm incandescent-like light", Surefire website

*TorchLAB*
- Moddoolar Head L3: Neutral Cree XP-E
- Moddoolar Head L3: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Moddoolar Head L3: Warm/HighCRI XP-G
- Triple/60 L3: Neutral Cree XP-E
- Triple/60 L3: Neutral Cree XP-G
- Triple/60 L3: Warm/HighCRI Cree XP-G


*Thrunite*
- Catapult 3v XM-L Neutral: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutron Neutral: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutron 2AA Neutral: Neutral Cree XM-L
- P60 Neutral White (Drop In): 3500K Neutral Cree XM-L

*Xeno*
- E03 Neutral White: Neutral Cree XM-L
- E03 Warm White: Warm Cree XM-L

*Zebralight*
- H51Fc (headlamp): 4000K Philips Lexeon Rebel
- H51Fw (headlamp): 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- H51w (headlamp): 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- H501w: 4000-4300K Neutral Cree XR-E 5A Tint Bin
- SC31Fw: 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- SC31w: 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- SC51c: 4000K Philips Luxeon Rebel
- SC51Fw: 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- SC51w: 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- SC60w: 4200K Neutral Cree XP-G
- SC600w: 4200K Neutral Cree XM-L

I am only including lights that can be purchased currently, or have a firm release date. I do not plan on including lights from dealextreme, ebay, low-quality lights, etc. Please post any corrections, lights/manufacturers that I have not listed, new models, or lights that are unavailable/sold out (so I can remove them/update status). When posting lights not currently included in this list I would appreciate if you can provide the following if possible: Manufacturer, Model, LED Emitter Brand & Model, Color Temperature, CRI, and Tint Bin when available. I plan on keeping this updated, thanks in advance.


----------



## tolkaze (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Good idea,

May I suggest Malkoff Devices lights. There are a number of complete lights (Which I believe you can ask Gene to build something neutral or warm, best to email him though), and the turnkey MD2 can be ordered with warm dropins

Currently Available Dropins:
M61W XP-G Colour temp 3700k, 80CRI
M61WL XP-G Colour temp 3700k, 80CRI
M61WLL XP-G Colour temp 3700k, 80CRI

Currently out of stock, but sometimes in stock:
M91W XM-L Colour Temp 3500K, 80CRI
M31W
M31WL (not sure of the existence of an M31WLL

Out of stock and not available except maybe marketplace:
M60W
M60WL
M60WLL (At least one M60WLLF is out there)
M30W
M30WL
M60 MC-E W (Various versions incl. DD)

Available bodies and heads are of course, MD2, 3, 4, VME, twisty, elzetta etc or any surefire that takes p60 dropin's

Of course, maybe dropin's can be a seperate thread... just thought I would put in MD2's with dropin's because they are turnkey




Lastly, would HDS Systems High CRI count as warm? or would it depend on tint / colour temp?


----------



## nickdolin (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

I'm not sure if you are going to include the Shiningbeam (including Romisen) in the low quality segment or not but they have several Neutral tint toches available.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



tolkaze said:


> May I suggest Malkoff Devices lights. There are a number of complete lights (Which I believe you can ask Gene to build something neutral or warm, best to email him though), and the turnkey MD2 can be ordered with warm dropins



Thanks, can't believe I forgot that one. Thanks for adding color temp info as well. I would like to include drop ins along with the complete lights.



tolkaze said:


> Lastly, would HDS Systems High CRI count as warm? or would it depend on tint / colour temp?



I have not included HDS Systems because they do not offer a HighCRI/Warm/Neutral version currently, when/if they do again I will definitely include them. This is where subjectivity can influence what lights I should include and I would like some feedback on this. I am thinking that lights will require one of the following, but this is a general rule: have a color temp under 5000K or have a CRI at or above 85. I'd like this to be a reference list since these offerings are often limited and have a tendency to come and go, so I'm not as concerned with excluding lights but rather including all HighCRI/Warm/Neutral lights.



nickdolin said:


> I'm not sure if you are going to include the Shiningbeam (including Romisen) in the low quality segment or not but they have several Neutral tint toches available.



I wasn't sure about this, but I think for the purposes of this thread I should include them. I am not familiar with their offerings, along with several other manufacturers, so information is appreciated about these lights.


----------



## jorgen (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

The TerraLUX LightStar 80 is a High CRI light. It runs on 2 AAA batteries and is for sale at Battery Junction. I don't own one.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

*TorchLAB*

Triple/60 L3 neutral XPE
Triple/60 L3 neutral XPG
Triple/60 L3 warm/high cri XPG

Moddoolar Head L3 neutral XPE
Moddoolar Head L3 neutral XPG
Moddoolar Head L3 warm/high cri XPG


*Malkoff*

M60N neutral XRE
M60NF neutral flood XRE

M61N neutral XPG
M61NL neutral XPG
M61NLL neutral XPG



Peak high CRI are currently in development…

HDS high CRI are currently in development…


----------



## nickdolin (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



TyJo said:


> Thanks, can't believe I forgot that one. Thanks for adding color temp info as well. I would like to include drop ins along with the complete lights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I own one Romisen with the Q3-5C emitter and while it isn't a med-high end light.. it's a solid little flashlight for a very solid price.


----------



## TyJo (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



jorgen said:


> The TerraLUX LightStar 80 is a High CRI light. It runs on 2 AAA batteries and is for sale at Battery Junction. I don't own one.


Tried a quick search and didn't find any info on HighCRI/Neutral/Warm information. I found the Battery Junction dealer page but I'd like manufacturer specifics before I include it in the OP. Does anyone have links?


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

For a short time McGizmo provided warm XP-G emitters but he mentioned that he is not going to do that anymore. He might have one more warm XP-G left and when that is sold it is sold. No more.

What he have currently is the Nichia 119T high CRI emitter used in the Haiku and the Mule as well as the Nichia 083B used in the Sundrop.


----------



## mmace1 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



TyJo said:


> I wasn't sure about this, but I think for the purposes of this thread I should include them. I am not familiar with their offerings, along with several other manufacturers, so information is appreciated about these lights.



Circa 2 years ago - they were - stay with me, the premium brand of the budget CPF group. So premium in fact that they were the only "budget" light included in Selfbuilt's 2xAA roundup...and I believe other battery configuration roundups as well. Relatively speaking, I think they hold the same status. 

Solid light- check the specs, not the top of the curve, but sans-specs - very solid lights, and as well-made as any general-higher-end CPF manufacturer. I took mine swimming in Dubai/Egypt (both times oceans), and loads of other places - never a problem. I eventually replaced it as my travel light as:

1.) Outdated emitter...somewhat
2.) Bit simple U.I. (two level, in my Shiningbeam-modified version)
3.) Was ready to commit to Eneloops intead of primaries (with the lower voltages this light drove the emitter at - it was the best idea for primaries - but at this point...meh...I was too addicted to flashlights, I'll just lug around a compact charger like the dork I am). 
4.) Wanted something a lot less tankishly-built - thing was bulky, and quite heavy in my man-purse for travel. 

Anyway...great brand for what they are. Simple lights, but robust ones, and cheap. Think Surefire-lumens-performance and UI flexibility, with 4sevens reliability. The worst of both worlds, yet...both worlds far above the average light, and awfully good for the price.


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



jorgen said:


> The TerraLUX LightStar 80 is a High CRI light. It runs on 2 AAA batteries and is for sale at Battery Junction. I don't own one.


Any idea what sort of high CRI emitter is in there?


----------



## jh333233 (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Is SWM counted in yet?
I believe they are neutral white


----------



## pjandyho (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



jh333233 said:


> Is SWM counted in yet?
> I believe they are neutral white


They are available only in limited edition of 80 pieces. Should it be counted in? So are the Quarks and Preons from 4Sevens.


----------



## Ti²C (Oct 31, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

good idea TyJo ! 
some suggestions : 
*
Dereelight : *d26 pills for p60 hosts and dbs- xp-e neutral r2 4a
- xm-l neutral t6 3c
- xm-l warm t3 (unknown tint)
*
LumensFactory
*- xp-g ww high cri dropins

*ShiningBeam
*- s-mini xp-g r4 neutral 3d


----------



## tjswarbrick (Nov 9, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

TyJo,
Don't forget the new *Lumintop* personal series:
-P16
-P1C
-P1A
-P2A
-P2C

All available with a Neutral White R4 XP-G.
They are very reasonably priced. While they may not be widely available, there is an online US supplier for them. I know they're delivering, because I've had my R4 P2C for about a month already. 

Also, *SolarForce* still has some P4 XR-E warm/yellow drop-ins on their site.


----------



## bp_968 (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Don't forget the Xeno e03 XM-L. It comes in cool white, Neutral white, and warm white. I love the color in warm white (looks incandescent but not pukeishly yellow. Looks like a nice video light).

Does anyone know if the XML P60 warm plugins are PWM? I'd like to have them as a backup photo light but PWM doesn't 
Play nice with photos.


----------



## Jekyll & Hyde (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

A few more 4sevens lights currently available (as of 2011/12/02)...

*- Neutral-white Quark 1232​ Turbo X: Neutral Cree XM-L
- Neutral-white Maelstrom X7: Neutral Cree XM-L

- High CRI Preon 1: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Preon 2: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark 123: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark 1232​: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark Mini AA: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark Mini 123: High CRI Cree XP-G
- High CRI Quark Mini CR2: High CRI Cree XP-G
*


----------



## BarryH (Dec 2, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Still available directly from the Zebralight web site:

H501w (headlamp): Neutral 4000-4300 K XR-E Q3 5A


----------



## bodhran (Dec 3, 2011)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Illumination Supply has the M31, M61, M61L with the Cree HCRI XP-G


----------



## TyJo (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok everything should be updated, let me know if it isn't or if I posted anything incorrectly. I didn't include the High CRI Quark mini AA because it was out of stock. The M31W, M61W, and M61WL were back order/out of stock so I didn't include them either.


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jan 15, 2012)

So is the Preon 2 HCRI the brightest HCRI that runs on AA/AAA NiMH batteries? 4Sevens claims 160 OTF lumens, which bests the Zebralight SC51c at 130 lumens.


----------



## Cavannus (Feb 18, 2012)

Those who look for incandescent-like flashlights (i.e. warm tint, 90+ CRI) may be interested by this modded flashlight that uses a XP-G 90 and a flat-regulation driver: "Ultrafire C2 v3 spéciale XP-G high CRI" (in French) by the modder PuissanceLED.


----------



## shelm (Feb 18, 2012)

check out the Eagletac-usaDOTcom website. it has tons of neutralwhite stuff (e.g. the Eagtac T20 dropins and others).
your call


----------



## Cavannus (Feb 18, 2012)

I am incandescent-nostalgic although I've never liked their lack of regulation (even in the 1990's). 

So I've looked for flashlights that use the Cree XP-G 90 led and the only models I've found are the Armytek Predator (great flashlight that I own), the HDS (that I ordered, since I already have an HDS that I love), and the Moddoolar (that I've never seen in person). Plus the one I mention above.

Others flashlights seem to have either a lower CRI (80 or 85 which is comparable to a standard tri-phosphor fluorescent tube rather than an incandescent bulb) or a higher colour temperature (4000K).


----------



## shelm (Feb 18, 2012)

terralux has high cri (90+) too
again your call


----------



## Cavannus (Feb 18, 2012)

Interesting -- thanks for the info.


----------



## Trave11er (Mar 8, 2012)

Great reference list, thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## A10K (Mar 22, 2012)

Eagletac's G25C2 comes in neutral flavor, I think some of their other lights (D25?) also do too. Now I'm even more torn on my replacement EDC...


----------



## TEEJ (Mar 22, 2012)

Elektro Lumens has warm tints avail for most of their lights, I have a warm Big Bruiser for example.


----------



## JKodiak (Mar 22, 2012)

Eagletac m3C4 XM-L neutral T5

Nailbender (Drop In) XP-G High CRI, neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) XM-L neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) XP-E neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) XR-E neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) MC-E neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) Diamond Dragon warm
Nailbender (Drop In) SST-50 neutral
Nailbender (Drop In) SST-90 neutral, warm
Nailbender (Drop In) P4 High CRI, neutral, warm


----------



## Cataract (Mar 22, 2012)

ooOOoo, nice list. thanks for this effort


----------



## archer6817j (Mar 23, 2012)

Is it appropriate to add myself to this list? 

MCE 4000K
XML 5000K
XPG High CRI

Cheers,

Jason


----------



## Norman (Mar 23, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



TyJo said:


> Tried a quick search and didn't find any info on HighCRI/Neutral/Warm information. I found the Battery Junction dealer page but I'd like manufacturer specifics before I include it in the OP. Does anyone have links?



Not surprising you couldn't find it, as the specs seem to be a background image. I can't believe I wasted as much time as I did to find it, but TerraLux does indeed claim the LightStar80 has a high CRI.
http://www.terraluxportable.com/product/tlf-802aaa-bk/


----------



## UpstandingCitizen (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Another one to add would be the Sunwayman R20 D&M (dad and mom) editions. These are the blue and red variants that were released last year right before Mother's and Father's Day.

These lights both use the XP-G R4 neutral white emitter, as seen here on the Sunwayman web site:

http://www.sunwayman.com/html/products/201111/65.html


----------



## LG&M (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Great list thanks to all. 
Anybody want to update it and or list lights by battery type?


----------



## TyJo (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



LG&M said:


> Great list thanks to all.
> Anybody want to update it and or list lights by battery type?


I have been pretty busy lately, but I should be able to update this list soon (next few days). It makes it a lot easier if people list the: Manufacturer, Model, LED Emitter Brand & Model, Color Temperature, CRI, and Tint Bin when available. I don't plan on including battery type in the list.


----------



## LG&M (Jul 8, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Very nice of you. Thanks.


----------



## hatman (Oct 8, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Very useful -- thanks.

How about adding another category to the list: forthcoming CRI models.


----------



## Rat6P (Oct 15, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

+ 1 for NailBender modules.

Some of the nicest neutrals I have seen.


----------



## wjv (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*



TyJo said:


> Tried a quick search and didn't find any info on HighCRI/Neutral/Warm information. I found the Battery Junction dealer page but I'd like manufacturer specifics before I include it in the OP. Does anyone have links?



I have one. don't know the CRI# but it definitely is a warm, natural color light.

It's a 2xAAA light


----------



## Bolster (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI/Neutral/Warm LED Lights*

Thanks for the excellent list! 

Now tell me how to "sort" it for just 2AA lights!


----------



## nullity (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you soooooo much for this list. 

I think I've got a few additions.

Zebralight SC80c: 4000K Philips Lexeon Rebel (85+ CRI)
and
McGizmo now offers the High-CRI Nichia "119V". (93-94 CRI)


I hope someone else has some new additions.


----------



## sbbsga (Nov 28, 2012)

ThruNite TN30 Neutral White XM-L T6 5,500K.
Zebralight H502d Philips LUXEON Rebel Neutral White, 5,000K, 85 CRI.

:twothumbs


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 28, 2012)

*Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*

I have created a spreadsheet with all the current data in it just to start us off, anyone can access and edit so you can add your entries.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlJei5yPNaetdG5yemVjdVJ0em1oUXFETnF6UkJsRnc

It is not complete, columns will need to be completed with type of battery and amount, but after that is done you can sort the spread sheet and find all 2 AA lights in it with ease.



See screen capture below:


----------



## RI Chevy (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*

Maybe add the EDCplus.com Warms & Neutral drop-ins? Neutral is 75CRI and warm is 80CRI.


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 28, 2012)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*



Pretbek said:


> I have created a spreadsheet with all the current data in it just to start us off, anyone can access and edit so you can add your entries.
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AlJei5yPNaetdG5yemVjdVJ0em1oUXFETnF6UkJsRnc
> 
> It is not complete, columns will need to be completed with type of battery and amount, but after that is done you can sort the spread sheet and find all 2 AA lights in it with ease.




Norm pointed out to me in the "Suggestion: Comprehensive Flashlight Database" thread that we already have a Flashlight Database. Oopsie.



Norm said:


> We already have Flashlight Spec. Spreadsheet (dynamic, collaborative) . I think we need to support existing projects rather than trying to duplicate.
> 
> Norm


----------



## gravelmonkey (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*

Do the Oveready lights with the 4500K Nichia 219 count? Oveready Peak Eiger head (AAA, 10180 and 10280 bodies available) and Peak Logan head (with 17500/AA/14500/CR123 body or CR123 body) available with optic or as bare emitter/mule.

Also, L3 Illumination's L10 flashlight is available with a 4500K Nichia 219 (takes 1xAA or 14500).

GM


----------



## turkeylord (Jan 7, 2013)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*



gravelmonkey said:


> Do the Oveready lights with the 4500K Nichia 219 count? Oveready Peak Eiger head (AAA, 10180 and 10280 bodies available) and Peak Logan head (with 17500/AA/14500/CR123 body or CR123 body) available with optic or as bare emitter/mule.


I'd sure think so, they meet two of the titled criteria...



gravelmonkey said:


> Also, L3 Illumination's L10 flashlight is available with a 4500K Nichia 219 (takes 1xAA or 14500).
> 
> GM


+1 I got mine a week or so ago and love it.


----------



## NikoAus (Mar 23, 2013)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*

Some maybe mentioned before:


- Fenix PD32 Ultimate Edition (is not beeing produced anymore, what i heard)

- Eagletac D25C2, D25LC2 and D25C1

- Nitecore EC25w

- Surrefire E2L (is a relativily warm light too)

- Zebralight H31c (and Fc)

- many Spark models

- Armytek Predator XP-G2


Would love it if the list would be continued and updated, because all together we know so many lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## TyJo (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Here is a spread sheet, please add your data*

My apologies for not updating this thread. I have been very busy the last year and have not been able to visit CPF very often, unfortunately. If someone would like to take over this thread, I welcome it. I have received a PM from another member of CPF that is interested in maintaining the thread. Please PM me if there is any interest or if the moderators need anything and I will try to check CPF when I have time.

Thanks.


----------



## archimedes (Nov 11, 2017)

*Re: List of Currently Available HighCRI, Neutral, &amp; Warm LED Lights*

This thread is now long out of date, and since the past several years, there has been an enormous increase in general availability of torches with better tint and color rendering ... so we'll close this, as having served its purpose for the time.


----------

